# Collar residue vs white fur



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

No matter what color or style of collar I get my white male Lanzo, his neck fur turns black. Any suggestions?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Have you tried a currogan fursaver? I have a light-ish sable male and he used to have some residue from other collars. I've had this currogan for over a year now with no residue at all. 

Herm Sprenger 4.0 MM Curogan Fur Saver Meduim Link-Elite K-9

I have a short link fursaver and you can kind of see it in this pic.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No nylon webbing collars. I like leather - a neutral (brown) roll collar maybe?


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

Might check out the fursaver, but am hesitant because I don't like to have chain collars on unless I'm working them, and fear of trachia damage.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=lea...f.,cf.osb&fp=7196cf0ab0644004&biw=926&bih=388


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Is his neck turning color because of his tags or due to the collar itself? Scarlett has a Lupine collar that is pink and red and it has NOT turned her hair colors. She gets a kind of grundgy black area on her chest where her tags rub, but it's not from the collar. If it's his chest area, then it's probably from his tags. If it's on the back of his neck, then I would blame the collar too.


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

No, it's his whole neck. Even choke chains do it. The roll collar looks nice, but I really like the collars that aren't full on chain/prong, but it works like one. Coastal Pet Check Personalized Training Dog Collar in Red at PETCO


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

so a martingale? There are leather martingales out there =]


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

I would love to know where!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Leather martingale dog collar

Thought about getting this one myself, but figured I could put the $50 towards something more useful. They look great, though.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

atravis said:


> Leather martingale dog collar
> 
> Thought about getting this one myself, but figured I could put the $50 towards something more useful. They look great, though.


Those ones are pretty! As soon as my tooling kit gets here, I want to make some collars...something like this would be fun to make!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

solid brass, stainless steel (flat or polished). i never leave my
dogs collar on when he's home. his collar goes on when we're
going out.



von Bolen said:


> Might check out the fursaver, but am hesitant because
> 
> >>>> I don't like to have chain collars on unless I'm working them, and fear of trachia damage.<<<<


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

von Bolen said:


> No matter what color or style of collar I get my white male Lanzo, his neck fur turns black. Any suggestions?


If she doesn't answer here, send a message to chelle. She dealt with a year's worth of collar grime when she adopted Bailey.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I had the same problem with my Rat Terrier mix and rolled leather collars. He was mostly white and always the leather would stain his neck. I used the rolled leather because anything thicker looked really bad on him, I guess he had a short neck or something... I ended up getting him a really thin width (but not rolled) leather collar from Paco Collars and even though it was black it didn't stain his neck at all.
When using the rolled leather collars, I found that the best shampoo to get rid of the collar marks and to get his fur the whitest was Les Poochs brand "Pooch Bright" shampoo for white dogs.

Another good choice would be Beta Biothane, which is sort of like a synthetic leather. It is not dyed the way a fabric or leather collar would be, so there should be NO staining of the neck with these collars. They feel like a broken-in nice quality leather. 
I prefer the beta biothane, there is also regular biothane which is more like a nylon with a plastic coating and not the nice leather type feel of the beta.

Here's one place that sells the beta biothane collars: Collars | allthingsbiothane.com

They do custom orders too if you don't see a style you like, I had them customize a multipurpose leash for me so it would fit me perfectly over my shoulder or around my waist.

I'm sure you can find other places that make the beta biothane collars if you do a web search.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Another thing that might work...line a leather collar with rabbit fur (or any other fur). Looks snazzy and keeps the color from rubbing! (get natural, not dyed)


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, I bet that a Biothane collar would do the trick! It's kind of like rubber, waterproof, but feels like leather.

I have a Curogan fursaver-martingale, so they do make them, just can't remember where I got it.


----------

